# Wonder Lite Bread



## debbie24 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a loaf of wonder lite bread and need ideas on what i can do with it.  Any suggestions?  I'm open to anything.  Also if you have recipes that would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## Green Lady (Aug 22, 2007)

Debbie, no offense, but my suggestion would be to throw it in the garbage.  I think any of the Wonder products are pure junk, most of the nutrients are removed, and then they put a few in and call it enriched.  But that's my opinion.......sorry I couldn't be more helpful......


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2007)

Trim off the crusts from two slices, roll them out with a rolling pin and place some sliced Granny Smith apples and seasonings top with the secons slice and bake to make a turnover.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 23, 2007)

I used to enjoy Wonder Wheat. Anyway, you could toast it really nice in the oven, then run it through the food processor and make bread crumbs for later use.


----------



## QSis (Aug 23, 2007)

TONS of stuff you can do with it! Don't toss it!

Check out this link and look at the box on the right, in the article, for Wonder Bread recipes. Rocky Mountain News - Denver and Colorado's reliable source for breaking news, sports and entertainment: Food

I would love this Bread and Butter salad - it would make Paula Deen proud! 

*Recipe:* Bread and Butter Salad



August 14, 2007
Servings 8 to 10 


*1 loaf Wonder Bread 
2 sticks butter, softened 
4 hard-boiled eggs, finely chopped 
1 large onion, finely chopped 
1 cup celery, finely chopped 
2 cups mayonnaise 
1 cup chopped crab meat 
2 cups small shrimp* 

*•* Butter all the bread except the two end pieces. 
*•* Trim off crusts and cut bread into ½-inch cubes. 
*•* Mix bread cubes with hard-boiled eggs and onion. 
*•* Refrigerate overnight. 
*•* Three to four hours before serving, mix in the celery, the mayonnaise, the crab and the shrimp. 
 - Evie Coscia 

Lee


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 23, 2007)

The first thing that came to my mind is what Uncle Bob said - bread crumbs. Maybe a casserole of french toast, there are some good recipes out there!


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 23, 2007)

pb and j.  doesn't that "belong" on squishy white bread?


----------



## Constance (Aug 23, 2007)

That's right, ChefJune! Wonder Bread and plain American cheese also make the kind of toasted cheese sandwiches that kids love.


----------



## Caine (Aug 23, 2007)

I was going to say "do anything but eat it" but on second thought, you can soak each slice in milk, wrap it up in approximately 1/4 pound of seasoned (salt, pepper, garlic powder, and diced onion) ground beef, shape into oval patties, fry, grill, or bake them, and pour mushroom gravy over them. This is commonly referred to as Salisbury steak. I serve mine with mashed potatoes and whole kernel corn or peas for a delicious, although carb heavy, Sunday dinner.


ETA: Now that I have mentioned it, I haven't made Salisbury steak in ages, so I think I'll make it this week-end, with enough left over for at least a couple of lunches during the week. * THANKS FOR THE NUDGE!*


----------



## LMJ (Sep 8, 2007)

Get an old air compressor, a large pipe just a bit narrower than the bread, and a quick release valve. Will make a fun air cannon.


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 8, 2007)

Dry some slices in the oven, cut into 3/8" squares, fry in olive oil and garlic to make croutons for a salad or pea soup.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 8, 2007)

Any way what every one is trying to tell you is use up this bread and after that buy good bread if its white bread buy fresh baked french bread  or Ciabatta and so on if you can after that buy whole wheat bread even store bought like EarthGrains.Sarah Lee and others make sure they are whole grain breads they taste great and have alot of body and nutrition.Sliced white bread is not your best choice as far as bread goes because its not real bread.I wish you could experience the breads made in Europe where bread IMO is the absolute best.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 9, 2007)

*One thing you can do with Wonder Bread is to let it dry out a little then break it into pieces and use it for packing material.   This stuff tastes just like styrofoam. AAACCCKKK! I have a feeling Wonder Bread isn't real food. *


----------



## debbie24 (Sep 10, 2007)

DramaQueen that is too funny.  To be honest, the bread is still sitting in our fridge.  I'm sure its going in the garbage soon.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 10, 2007)

debbie, funny you should mention wonder bread.  Recently on the news, heard that a plant/bakery was shutting down in my neck of the woods.  Not sure if wb is going out of biz.  Admittedly I haven't bought white bread since I can't remember when... but I grew up with same & it would be a bit o' history/era gone by if wb ceased to exist.  

First, here's my tribute to wb, lol. There are foods/ingreds that ONLY taste good on white bread.  (Yeah, I know it's not healthy, lol).  If fluffy wb is still around... nothing like a fresh tomato sammich w mayo, chopped liver and onions on white, tea party sammiches, liverwurst, onions, & sweet red peppers w mayo, a bologna sammich, french toast - - and those retro recipes of rolling the slice out thin, lay a slice of ham and an asparagus spear, roll it up and bake as appys.

Since your wb has been hanging around, maybe incorporate it in a panzanella or make croutons.  

Wonder Bread, if you are leaving us... thanks for the memories - sad to see you go.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 10, 2007)

Sadly, I do have white bread now from time to time. We always ate whole wheat but about a year ago, a loaf of white bread made it into the house. My then 4 year old said "What is _this_????" I was confused and when I finally figured out he meant the bread I told him I was sorry but we had gotten the wrong kind of bread. Then he went on and on about how much he loved this wonderful new soft bread and that it was the _best_ thing for sandwiches. Even after I explained that it wasn't healthy for your body like wheat, he still said he was sure that white stuff was great for you because it tasted great. So, I compromise and buy about a loaf a month and the rest of the time, he just takes the insides out of the whole wheat sandwiches and eats that. (The dog now loves whole wheat! lol)


----------



## Dina (Sep 10, 2007)

Debbie,
If you don't end up throwing it away, you might want to soak it in a mixture of milk, eggs, vanilla and sugar to make a bread pudding.  Top with cinnamon sugar and your favorite nuts and it would make a great dessert.


----------



## Caine (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't throw it away! If you don't want to eat it in any way, shape, or form described here, break it up in small pieces and toss it out on the lawn. Birds don't give a **** what color their bread is.


----------



## keltin (Sep 10, 2007)

So, uh, what’s wrong with white bread? 

White and Wheat are both made from wheat flour, except with white flour the bran and germ have been removed so that only the endosperm is used. This means less fiber (about 4 times less). 

To compensate for this, white flour is fortified with the B vitamins niacin, thiamin, folic acid and riboflavin as well as iron to compensate for what was removed with the bran and germ. Some white flour is also fortified with calcium. And white flour has 3.5 times more folic acid than wheat, and folic acid has proven to reduce neural tube birth defects.

It can’t be about calories since wheat has more per slice.

Whole-wheat bread, 1 slice
Calories: 69
Protein: 2.7g
Carbohydrate: 13g
Total Fat: 1.2g
Fiber: 1.9g

White bread, 1 slice
Calories: 67
Protein: 2.0g
Carbohydrate: 12g
Total Fat: 0.9g
Fiber: 0.57g


So, other than fiber, which is easily compensated for with a healthy diet that includes vegetables, what makes wheat better than white? And by wheat bread, the bread must specify that it is “whole wheat”....otherwise, it is a mixture of wheat and white flour. I'm confused....what am I missing?


----------

